# Does anyone make those Tin Men?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I've seen them at a couple place for sale & you use old can's, different sizes.

You can paint them anyway you like I guess.
Does anyone have a picture of one they've made or a pattern? And what do you use for eye's or just pain them on? 

It's been awhile since I've seen them & the neighbor lady & I are going to try & make some when we have enough different size can's saved up.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf98841900.tip.html

This might help ..


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I once saw a big one made with round stove pipe...it was very cute!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link aftermidnight, that looks like him. Even if ours turn out a little different I think they will be OK.

Was hard to see what she used for the eye's & I don't know what kind of candy tin's were for the feet but I'll figure out something I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Try sardine tins for the feet.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the eyes are bottle caps and the nose and mouth look to be hex head sheet metal screws.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I used washers for eyes in the ones I made and held them on with small nuts and bolts.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have seen them with bottle caps for eye's but I really like the washer idea with the nut & bolt to hold them on. Different size washers would give you diferent looking yee's.

I'm saving my can's.

I hate sardine's so I'll have to think of something else for feet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

You could alway feed the sardines to the cat. lol


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Ask on freecycle and you will have all the sardine cans you could ever need.


----------

